# Các Mẹ 8x Ai Còn Nhớ Ca Sĩ Quang Vinh Không?



## chunghanluong (2 Tháng mười một 2016)

Các mẹ 8x  đời giữa  ai còn nhớ ca sĩ Quang Vinh không? một thời rần rần như: Vẽ trái tim, ngôi nhà hoa hồng, tình yêu tìm thấy, vào đời .... Sau gần 10 năm ở ẩn thì nay Quang vinh tái xuất rồi nhé chị em, 21h tối cn tuần này trên Kênh Vĩnh Long 1 chương trình ca sĩ giấu mặt nha.
Chị em nào hóng quá thì xem trailer ở đây nè, dễ thương lắm, zai ấy vẫn cute như ngày nào




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1812729212317192


----------



## Ngọc_Hoa Phú (2 Tháng mười một 2016)

Chương trình này hầu như mời các ca sĩ đã là thần tượng giới trẻ rất lâu rồi, em từng xem tập Phan Đinh Tùng, Khánh Phương, Lam Trường.


----------



## ♥TuyếtLinh (4 Tháng mười một 2016)

Mình 92 thời đầu vẫn bik ca sĩ QV nè


----------



## Namviet hai (8 Tháng mười một 2016)

Đề nghị chương trình xem lại makeup cho các thí sinh. Thí sinh nam mà mk đẹp quá, ><><><


----------



## phươngvĩha (8 Tháng mười một 2016)

Vưa xem tập 7 xong là tìm lại mấy bài cũ để nghe. Tập này hay quá


----------



## hathinam (8 Tháng mười một 2016)

E hi vọng chương trình sẽ sớm đăng những hình ảnh liên quan đến tập của ca sĩ lương bích hữu vào chu nhật tuần này e nôn quá à


----------



## phungke (8 Tháng mười một 2016)

Tập này vui mà hay. Ai củng đáng iu hết. Iu nhất a quang vinh vs bảo thy.... sắp đc nghe hoàng tử vs công chúa song ca nữa r. Mà có ai thấy họ vô cùng đẹp đôi k ạ. Hn nhìn a c đúng cạnh nhau mà tim bồi hồi. Nhớ ngày xưa wa. Chưa xem tập nào mà có cjax nv


----------



## minhmanna (8 Tháng mười một 2016)

Tập hay nhất có lẽ những ai 8x đều bồi hồi nhớ về cái thời trẻ ,nghe Bảo Thy,Quang Vinh hát vẫn tin mình có nhau sao tui nhớ về cái thời ấy qua,đúng là nhạc ngày xưa hay hơn và dc mọi người nhớ nhiều hơn


----------



## nghiahanng (8 Tháng mười một 2016)

Tập này hết sức dễ thương,mấy bài hồi xưa hay và dễ nhớ hơn mấy nhạc xập xình bây h.


----------



## vangnank (8 Tháng mười một 2016)

Tập 7 anh Vinh và tập 2- Phan Đinh Tùng là hay nhất! Chỉ hóng xem 2 người này thui


----------



## dainamly (8 Tháng mười một 2016)

Ánh mắt Bảo Thy như nối tiếc lúc anh Vinh bước ra ở số 1 ấy ) Thực thì chị ấy cứ 1 mà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<3 Tình anh em đồng nghiệp của anh Vinh và chị Thy đáng ngưỡng mộ lắm


----------



## phandinhminh (8 Tháng mười một 2016)

Hay nhất từ đầu mùa 2 tới giờ. Hy vọng những tập sau cũng hấp dẫn và bất ngờ như vậy. Mà k biết khi nào đến tập a Bo


----------



## moonlight2528 (12 Tháng mười một 2016)

thích nhất cảnh này


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (12 Tháng mười một 2016)

anh Vinh tuy hơi khác nhưng vẫn trên cả tẹt dời\m/\m/


----------



## justforlaugh (12 Tháng mười một 2016)

nghe anh Vinh hát minh muốn tan ra


----------



## moonlight2528 (16 Tháng mười một 2016)

justforlaugh đã viết:


> nghe anh Vinh hát minh muốn tan ra


mình tan cùng bạn, hóng ảnh cho ra sản phẩm âm nhạc mới nữa


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (16 Tháng mười một 2016)

nghe lại thấy cậu tóc vàng hát hay quá


----------



## justforlaugh (16 Tháng mười một 2016)

nghe lại mấy bài này thấy tuổi thơ dữ dội vì anh Vinh :d


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (21 Tháng mười một 2016)

justforlaugh đã viết:


> nghe lại mấy bài này thấy tuổi thơ dữ dội vì anh Vinh


ảnh cũng có nhiều bài rất romantic mà..nhớ lắm


----------



## justforlaugh (21 Tháng mười một 2016)

cuoidesongtiep đã viết:


> ảnh cũng có nhiều bài rất romantic mà..nhớ lắm


bạn chắc là fan bự của ảnh nhể, ôn lại tuổi thơ dữ dội nào


----------



## moonlight2528 (21 Tháng mười một 2016)

a vinh " nếu lúc trước anh đừng tới" chắc mình sẽ có tuổi thơ im tĩnh rồi :">


----------



## bebeo_memin (3 Tháng một 2017)

ông Vinh giờ lo làm fashionisto rồi


----------



## Rum Barcadi (14 Tháng một 2017)

Chương trình này có Trường Giang làm nổi bật cả chương trình, hahaha


----------



## Lagiphan (14 Tháng một 2017)

Đúng roài tui thích MC TG lắm, làm hề vui phết


----------



## Rum Barcadi (14 Tháng một 2017)

bebeo_memin đã viết:


> ông Vinh giờ lo làm fashionisto rồi



Trường Giang làm hài vui mà. nhìn duyên nữa


----------



## Lagiphan (14 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Chương trình này có Trường Giang làm nổi bật cả chương trình, hahaha



Nói chung là chặt chém cũng ít có ác với các nghệ sĩ, và nghệ sĩ khách mời. kkkk


----------



## Rum Barcadi (14 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> Đúng roài tui thích MC TG lắm, làm hề vui phết



Chứ gì nữa, bởi vậy mà làm nổi bật cả chương trình đó. =))


----------



## Lagiphan (14 Tháng một 2017)

Có pác nào xem vòng bán kết chưa nhỉ?


----------



## Rum Barcadi (14 Tháng một 2017)

Chưa, mà ra trên youtube chưa nhỉ? để lên tìm xem mới được ><


----------



## Lagiphan (14 Tháng một 2017)

Tập này xem ai cũng hát giống ik hết Ca sĩ vậy đó.


----------



## Rum Barcadi (14 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> Có pác nào xem vòng bán kết chưa nhỉ?


ừa. Đúng chất luôn. nhất là tập của ca sĩ Lương Bích Hữu giống nhất


----------



## Lagiphan (14 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Chưa, mà ra trên youtube chưa nhỉ? để lên tìm xem mới được ><



Tui thì thấy bên đội Ca sĩ Miu Lê cũng giống đó =))


----------



## ♥TuyếtLinh (15 Tháng một 2017)

Quang Vinh mấy bài thời 2k nghe hay, gần đây toàn bài gì đâu ko


----------



## ♥TuyếtLinh (15 Tháng một 2017)

Xem clip CK


----------

